# What fuse is for my radiator fan?



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

I searched with no clear awnser. I need to figure out what fuse is for my radiator fan.

I have an AWW 1.8t (01 Jetta). There are 3 30A green fuses on top of the battery, one of witch was blown. Is this the fuse causing my problem stated below? Does it have anything to due with the fan or cooling system?

I was parked and ideling and my car began to overheat. When I began to drive again, it cooled back down. Now if I am at an idle for a while, it will overheat and boil over cousing me to loose coolent. I did not think it was my thermostat because if there is air flowing through the radiator, the engine stays cool. 

Thanks in advance for the input. It is very very much appriciated! :beer:


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah, the leftmost of those 3 fuses - Fuse 8 (S180) 30 Amps. Check the terminal connections under the fuse when you pull it out, make sure the contacts are in good shape, not burnt or dirty which can also be a problem.
Fuse 3 (S164) 40Amp metal link fuse is also above the battery and will affect the fast speed of the fan - that is the center fuse (third from left) of the large wire link fuses.
Other fuses involved in AC and fan control are Fuses 5, 16 and 25 in the cabin fuse panel.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for the quick reply. It was the far left of the 3 30A fuses that was blown on my Jetta. It was burnt up pretty bad. 

Thanks again for the help! :wave:


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

kroutbrner said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply. It was the far left of the 3 30A fuses that was blown on my Jetta. It was burnt up pretty bad.
> 
> Thanks again for the help! :wave:


Check those terminals are clean before you put a new fuse in. You could unbolt the wires I think and get an thin emery board or something in there. The fuse provides power to the radiator thermal switch and fan control module. Without it -no fans and the FCM will not switch on the AC compressor clutch.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

bassep said:


> Check those terminals are clean before you put a new fuse in. You could unbolt the wires I think and get an thin emery board or something in there. The fuse provides power to the radiator thermal switch and fan control module. Without it -no fans and the FCM will not switch on the AC compressor clutch.


Thats a great point and I will do that for sure. I had to drive down to the auto parts store to get some fuses (I had every fuse under the sun except a 30A) and I had forgot to replace the middle 30A fuse next to the one that blew. It must have something to do with the ABS system as my ABS light, ASR light and e-brake light were all on and flashing.

Thanks again for the help and information. 
cheers:beer:
-Ross


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

check this too... it could be your fan. 

How to check if auxiliary fan is defective...

here's what I did, i unplugged the connector at the bottom of the radiator for the fan switch (driver side of the radiator). it's a 3 wire connection. you need to do this to check if your fan is defective or not. 
1. unplug the connector, there should be 3 wires. lets say wires A, B, C.
2. switch the key to on position
3. get a tester and check which wire is live. (there should only be one live wire) lets say that is wire A.
4. short wire A to wire B, both fan should come on slow or fast. if not, it's defective.
5. short wire A to wire C, both fan should come on slow or fast. if not, its defective.

whichever fan that don't turn on, that is defective. you will need to replace the fan itself. i hope this helps. if the fan turns on while you are testing it, it could be that your fan switch (3pins) or the fan control module is defective. i hope this helps.







kroutbrner said:


> Thats a great point and I will do that for sure. I had to drive down to the auto parts store to get some fuses (I had every fuse under the sun except a 30A) and I had forgot to replace the middle 30A fuse next to the one that blew. It must have something to do with the ABS system as my ABS light, ASR light and e-brake light were all on and flashing.
> 
> Thanks again for the help and information.
> cheers:beer:
> -Ross


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

by the way, before you can do this, you need to remove the bottom cover for the engine and the driver side cover for the transmission. all you need is a flat screw driver and the star shaped screw. this will make access to the fan switch a lot better.



radlynx said:


> check this too... it could be your fan.
> 
> How to check if auxiliary fan is defective...
> 
> ...


----------

